

Ask HN: What are you reading? - xhrpost

Any interest in making this a monthly thread? I practically wish-list any book recommendation I find on HN. So far it has worked out pretty well for me.<p>Audio: Just finished &quot;How to Fail at Everything and Still Succeed&quot; by Scott Adams. Pretty good overall, sort of a large summary of practices for self improvement.<p>Reading: &quot;Traction: A Startup Guide to Getting Customers&quot; by Gabriel Weinberg and Justin Mares. Fairly informative so far. Kind of the Lean Startup of marketing.
======
rayalez
I think this is a great idea!! I would really love to see book suggestions
from HN users, it is always very interesting and valuable to me.

Here's the best books that I've read in the past few months:

> Catch Me If You Can by Frank Abagnale

I remember disliking the movie, but the book is brilliant and hilarious.
Autobiography of one of the boldest, horniest, and most brilliant con artists.

> Ghost In The Wires by Kevin Mitnick

On the same topic, autobiography of a great hacker. Extremely clever and
awesome. I bet people here will love it.

> Zero to One by Peter Thiel

Very intelligent and inspiring book about startups and new technologies. A lot
of new and great ideas, I've enjoyed it a lot.

> iWoz

Autobiography of Steve Wozniak. Also wonderful and super positive and
inspiring story.

> Trust me, I'm lying.

Book about how modern social media is being manipulated. Short and
interesting. Makes you think differently about what you read on the internet.

> On Intelligence by Jeff Hawkins

Theory of how human mind works. Must read for everyone who is into AI, but
also a great book for everyone else.

------
brickcap
I just started Idle thoughts of an idle fellow by Jerome K Jerome [1] as I
quite enjoyed his other book, Three men in a boat to say nothing of the dog.

Some quotes:

> What readers ask nowadays in a book is that it should improve, instruct, and
> elevate. This book wouldn't elevate a cow.

> It is impossible to enjoy idling thoroughly unless one has plenty of work to
> do. There is no fun in doing nothing when you have nothing to do

Great light read before going to sleep :)

[1]
[http://www.gutenberg.org/files/849/849-h/849-h.htm](http://www.gutenberg.org/files/849/849-h/849-h.htm)

------
rthomas6
_The Violent Bear It Away_ by Flannery O'Connor. Entertaining so far.

 _True Love_ by Thich Nhat Hanh. Recommended if you want to connect better
with your SO.

The Ferber Method book. Don't remember the title. We will teach our son to
learn to sleep on his own.

 _Healthy Sleep Habits, Happy Child_ by Marc Weissbluth. Not sure I'll finish
this one. Informative but kind of indifferent to a child's comfort and
feelings of security.

------
boardstretcher
> Washington: A life, by Ron Chernow

Most programs in America, most paintings and all that is apocryphal about
Washington always paints him as a humorless, rigid, God-like character.
Chernow does a wonderful job of going through the recently released letters of
Washington and painting a portrait of a family man, husband, and a man in
occasional worry. Love it.

------
aliakhtar
\- Crossing the Chasm

\- Innovator's Dilemma

\- Behind the Cloud

All from the recommendations in the latest Startup Course lecture.

Rather than 'reading them', I'm listening to them via audible.com.

------
timhargis
Zero to One by Peter Thiel

Highly recommend. Not an easy read but full of great insight by Thiel.

------
panjaro
How to make friends and influence people - Dale Carnegie

